

Virtual Private Network UK - johnys
http://www.strikingly.com/vpn-uk

======
benigeri
This is definitely needed, especially with all that is going on with UK
censorhip

------
bifrost
While Strikingly is a cool service, not sure what this website is about...

------
johnys
This is pretty funny.

